# ****MMAF GFX GP B-Side Finals, Steph05050 Vs scottysullivan***



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello everyone and welcome to the GFX GP B-Side Finals, So lets meet our finalists In the Blue Corner we have Steph05050 and in the red corner scottysullivan.

The B-Side Prize is 150, 000 Vbookie Points.

This week, both contestants were given two assignments, the first was to create a sig based on UFC WW Champion GSP the second was to create a second sig based on whatever they chose.


Steph05050



















scottysullivan


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

great work like always scotty


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work, both of you guys. But I'm gonna go with Steph's based on the first one.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

nice work both of you, but i went with scotty


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Steph gets my vote but they are all really nice sigs


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Great work, both of you guys. But I'm gonna go with Steph's based on the first one.





JT42 said:


> Steph gets my vote but they are all really nice sigs


thats right....u better lol:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh really Steph?? 

Hey Toxic...can I get my vote back? I'm going to give it to Scotty now. :cheeky4:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

haha scotty is gonna take this one anyways im sure

its close


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, this one's a chase too. Just didn't get as many votes.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WTF is with that? How does this one have half as many vote?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

????? who knows......were not worthy lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow both finals came down to a single vote, shit was tight, points on the way Steph and something for you to Scotty cant have you walking away empty handed when it goes down like this.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow...what a race. Good job to the both of you for making this a close one. Congrats Steph.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Well done Steph and thanks Toxic for doing the competition


----------

